
Stick to Your Minimum Monthly Payment When Buying a Car from a Dealership - joeyespo
http://lifehacker.com/5872919/stick-to-your-minimum-monthly-payment-when-buying-a-car-from-a-dealership
======
sp332
I'm not sure I get this? Putting down more up front, and paying more per
month, means you'd pay the loan off faster and will pay _less_ interest
overall, right? So you'd come out ahead. Why is that bad?

~~~
joeyespo
I believe they are suggesting staying with the minimum so that you have the
_option_ to pay it off faster when you can. Which, yes, you should. But
otherwise, if you're ever in a bind and you let them pick a higher minimum,
you may resort to, say, higher credit card payments to make up the difference.

It's just slightly riskier to have a higher minimum rate, especially when you
could easily prevent it.

